# Gobbling Report



## Backtroll

The warm weather should have turkeys gobbling. Report which Ohio counties you have heard gobbling. 

Carroll


----------



## ronnie_everett10

they have been hammering it here in belmont county i have been hearing them for a few weeks now!


----------



## Darron

They are gobbling in Adams County and Warren County after talking to one of my turkey hunting buddies. I'll be scouting Vinton County on Saturday.


----------



## bobk

They are gobbling and getting it on here in Hocking County.


----------



## ezbite

Damn, I was out here in trumbull county for about 3 hrs last week with the box call and I didn't get one response. Did find some scratchings and droppings. But no gobbling. What time are you guys going out listining?


----------



## ronnie_everett10

i have been hearing them mostly in the morning but just this past week i have been hearing them mid day too..


----------



## bulafisherman

I have been to busy working to do much of anything but the boys have been telling me they have been gobbling here the past week in Ashtabula co, did see a flock of about 20 with a few of the gobblers in full strut friday evening while traveling up rt 11 in southern Ashtabula co,you just haven`t been in the right place at the right time ezbite


----------



## Toxic

My Sister was at Mill Creek Park Sat. She took several pictures of a small flock with some Tom's in full strut.


----------



## J-fish

gobbling in Lake county


----------



## ironman172

I guess I should have went to Hocking county this past weekend....might have heard some....but until I can hunt them....I'm not that concerend....it isn't like they would be there a few weeks from now....still looking for my first


----------



## sc83

Heard one in Warren county today.


----------



## firstflight111

there are no turkeys in ohio


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

hey anyone know if there is any gobbler's in west branch state park?


----------



## Guest

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> hey anyone know if there is any gobbler's in west branch state park?


Never been there. IF you find any let us know.


----------



## straighthookin

The birds in Trumbull and Ashtabula Counties have been gobblin for the past week to 10 days very good in the mornings. I work afternoon turn so I don't have a clue how they are gobblin during the day. One thing is for sure rain or shine I'll be runnin and gunnin the first three days. Can't wait, happy hunting to all of you. Be safe and remember THERE ARE FULL STRUT GOBBLER DECOYS. KEY WORD DECOYS!!!!!


----------



## ezbite

LOL, i forgot about this thread, i was on my way to walmart this morning about 7:30 and as i was heading north on rt 5 by the 82 bypass i was slowly going thru a light by the BP and thought i heard a gobble, as i said to myself "what the hell?" i looked to my right and there was a tom standing in the little section of grass at the corner by the road gobbling at cars as they drove by. i was going to try and get a picture when i came back but he was gone. crazy azz bird!!


----------



## Bulldawg

Quick draw there are a few birds there but there are a TON OF HUNTERS ! I drove through the public hunting grounds last year on opening day and counted over 50 different vehicles . There is a decent amount of ground , but definitely not enough to hold all those guys ! Usually after the first few days the birds stop gobbling due to the hunting pressure !


----------



## allwayzfishin

last week, myself an buckipicker were on rt 11 passing a cornfield . there was a decent flock with some tom's in full strut. scouted trumbull yesterday and heard nothing, but saw lots of scratches.


----------



## chillerfish

Fields are filling with birds. 20+ in the one yesterday and 3 blown up Tom's in full strut. St. Rt. 800


----------



## CRAPEYE

I have seen a few struttin in the fields the last few days while scouting also made one shock gobble with a crow call today can't wait til season starts.


----------



## TMK

We did some scouting in northern Trumbull and Ashtabula Co this morning.

All I can says is IT'S ON !!!!!


----------



## EMRDUCKS

Talked to the landowner where we hunt in harrison co. Yesterday. He said tues. He watched some turkey porn. Had two toms struttin in the feild and a hen come by and the one tom went over a did his tiger woods impresion. Can't wait till next sat. Taking my 2 boys down their for the youth.will be fun


----------



## Shaun69007

Heard a gobbler in north licking county last night right at dusk.


----------



## justin3687

there hot in hocking county right now hope they keep it up for a few weeks untill season comes in. they where gobbling there heads off at 430


----------



## Mushijobah

justin3687 said:


> there hot in hocking county right now hope they keep it up for a few weeks untill season comes in. they where gobbling there heads off at 430


That's great to hear!


----------



## DaleM

WE heard them at our place ( in Hocking) last week. We were there to drop off a few things and we heard them up until 1:00 or so. Our Neighbor said they have heard them every morning the last few weeks. I hope to get down in a week or so and do some calling. Hope to get out a few times this Spring.


----------



## Mushijobah

DaleM said:


> WE heard them at our place ( in Hocking) last week. We were there to drop off a few things and we heard them up until 1:00 or so. Our Neighbor said they have heard them every morning the last few weeks. I hope to get down in a week or so and do some calling. Hope to get out a few times this Spring.


More great news. I hope they are gobbling at our property in Hocking. Going down mid week one morning to listen. We are near Clear Creek Metro Park.


----------



## justin3687

im sure they will be talking when you do go.... i just hope they r still hot for the fist day and not with hens and gobbling the fist few minutes and then shut up after they hit the ground.


----------



## CRAPEYE

they were gobbling good yesterday morning on and off the roost. saw 2 in the field struttin when they went into a small dip in the field i left where i was sitting didn't want to let them know i was there. on the way out i heard 2 more coming towards me so i sat down to let them go by. all were nice toms wish it was season. prob go to woodbury friday to try to roost some for the boy.


----------



## saugeyesam

been seeing and hearing them here on my farm for the past week. I haven't seen any hens yet but I'm sure their around. I have a group of 8 hanging around, 2 large mature toms and 6 that look like jakes as their beards are only a few inches long. I'll be out opening day for sure. I'm in Southern Stark county by the way.


----------

